# How can I transfer images onto textured thermal shirts (waffle weave)



## thaprinze (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi everyone! I'm an amateur, and like to print shirts for myself for fun. I'd like to put a design on a white textured thermal shirt, with the waffle weave designs, but it doesn't seem to me that a normal iron-on transfer would work. After spending some time searching around the forum, I found the JET-PRO SofStretch, and thought that might work. However, today I found another thread on this site that said you have to use a heat press for the SofStretch, and that you can't just apply it using an iron.

My questions are, 1) Can I transfer images to my thermal shirt using SofStretch? 2) Would I need to have a heat press in order to apply it?

Thanks!!


----------



## ericdata (Mar 25, 2008)

Hello there,

Here are the answers to your questions.

1) Can I transfer images to my thermal shirt using SofStretch?
I'm not sure exactly what SofStretch is, but I'm assuming it's either a print/cut vinyl material or just vinyl cut with a lot of stretch. If so, then yes you could transfer to a thermal shirt. I use Stahls products, check them out www.stahlsid.com. You will need either a Roland Cutter or a Roland Versacamm Printer/Cutter to use this type of film. Otherwise, you can have the prints made for you and all you'll need is a good heat press. 

2) Would I need to have a heat press in order to apply it?
Absolutely. This isn't a hobby, it's an industry. Unless you don't mind paying $1000+ for a hobby, then sure.


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

I dont print transfer onto waffle weave or ribbed shirts.
You will need to heat press these shirts and not iron on.


----------



## thaprinze (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the reply's. As I said, I'm no expert when it comes to shirt transfers, so I don't even know where to start. I tried looking for some professionals around the area, but they all require an order of at least 24 shirts in order to work with you. Nobody seems to be willing to provide one off shirts.

So, I have an image and I've got a thermal shirt, but I don't have a way of getting that image onto the shirt. Any suggestions?


----------



## thaprinze (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for your responses everyone! It sounds like I won't be able to do this without professional equipment.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

Get a big Lodge cast iron skillet, heat it up in your oven to 500°. Lay your t-shirt and transfer on the floor (tile hopefully), then take the hot skillet and "press" it onto the shirt for about 20 seconds. You have to apply pressure, so you may have to STAND on the skillet (use a board or something so you do not burn your feetsies.


----------

